# Another dumb aquasoil question



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Is there a place where I can calculate how much I need? I don't want to lay it all out for you, I just need a formula. How much is 9L? 

I'm prolly blind, but I'm surprised the ADG site doesn't have this info... TIA


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

They have a rough guideline of how much substrate you need for a typical sized tanked.

Aqua Soil Amazonia


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh thanks. I appreciate that. Don't know why I couldn't find that before... Thanks again.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

But what if you do not have a tank listed in the link?
How much volume (in square inches or feet) is in a 9L bag?


----------



## jsenske2 (Oct 5, 2006)

9 liters is about 20 lbs., so you can think of it similarly to other gravels/substrate types you might have used before. 

It's tough sometimes to prescribe or formulate amounts because when aquascaping, you may want a steeper slope in the back or need more or less depth for any variety of reasons. So I tried to provide some guidelines for amounts, plus the weight of the various sized bags so that one get some direction.

Always contact me directly too (as an option) if you need help or are not sure about something. E mail or phone anytime-- it's my pleasure.


----------

